# Relocation To Athens



## lesley66 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am relocating to Athens from the UAE and I have just heard that when I ship my goods to Greece I need to pay VAT. Can somebody please tell me what the Vat rate is.? and do you pay a percentage on the value of the goods you are shipping.


----------



## elen (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't think that your information is correct. If you are relocating to Greece then you are entitled to ship the goods that you need to set up your home in the country. Talk to the Greek consulate, and if you know anyone who speaks greek and can help you, you can dial +30 210 32.45.552 (this is the number in Greece for customs, information and services concerning people who are relocating to Greece). 



lesley66 said:


> I am relocating to Athens from the UAE and I have just heard that when I ship my goods to Greece I need to pay VAT. Can somebody please tell me what the Vat rate is.? and do you pay a percentage on the value of the goods you are shipping.


----------

